

Show HN: Hyve - Social media streaming in JavaScript - lrvick
http://github.com/Tawlk/hyve

======
lrvick
So seeing as people seem to be interested in social searching right now
(scrolldit) I figured it only appropriate to point people to a library I hope
to get some more help developing.

Hyve uses the JSONP APIs of Facebook, Twitter, Identica, Buzz, Flickr,
Youtube, Foursquare, and Reddit and returns any results in a normalized
format, easy for rendering however you like.

Check out this (very modest, see the source) demo:

<http://dump.lrvick.net/hyve/demo.html>

Would love to hear any ideas to make it better.

For any interested developers, I would love to see support for things like
Google+, ways to make it easier to extend, ways to make it consume less
memory/ be faster, etc. Also really need to think about ways to have a more
meaningful 'weight' metric for each service in order to allow front-end code
to sort by "relevance" instead of just by timestamp.

